# Greyhound Racing to be Banned in New South Wales



## Warrigal (Jul 6, 2016)

In the language of Yes Minister, this is a brave decision. 



> NSW Premier Mike Baird has announced a ban on greyhound racing, after the state government considered an 800-page report tabled by a Special Commission into "widespread cruelty" in the industry.
> 
> Former High Court judge Michael McHugh oversaw the Special Commission - which was sparked in the wake of ABC's Four Corners investigation to the industry - and presented his report to Deputy Premier and Racing Minister Troy Grant last month.
> 
> ...



This has come about because of the actions of animal activists who managed to film horrific scenes of live baiting by trainers at secret locations and the discovery of dump sites for lots of dog carcases in bush sites.

The Premier says that there appears to be no prospect of reform of the industry in the short or medium term, hence it will be banned in one year - July 2017.

Good on him. He will face a backlash from the racing and gambling industries. It is indeed a brave decision.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2016)

That's good, it should be banned everywhere.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2016)

I agree it should be banned.  Those poor dogs!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 6, 2016)

Dog fighting, cock fighting, dog racing...It's taken so long for these sports to be banned. But human gamblers insist on their "sports".


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Dog fighting, cock fighting, dog racing...It's taken so long for these sports to be banned. But human gamblers insist on their "sports".


We should take the human gamblers and have them fight, no?  We could take bets on them.  Just a hypothetical situation, not real.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 6, 2016)

I've said that before. All the bangers around here who let a poor dog fight to the death...get yourselves in the ring against another human...sorry no weapons allowed...and whoever dies first...can't get up? You have a winnah, gamble on that you bastards. It's pathetic, those guys are cowards. A gun or dog to make up for what a wimp you actually are.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I've said that before. All the bangers around here who let a poor dog fight to the death...get yourselves in the ring against another human...sorry no weapons allowed...and whoever dies first...can't get up? You have a winnah, gamble on that you bastards. It's pathetic, those guys are cowards. A gun or dog to make up for what a wimp you actually are.


:yes:


----------



## AprilT (Jul 6, 2016)

I believe they still have the races here in  Florida, though there's been some action to have it banned.

PS, I checked on the status of the legislation they were to vote on to stop it here in FL and sadly,  it didn't pass, they won't vote on it again till 2017.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2016)

That's good news to my ears ,DW  hopefully the same will happen in SA .I often hear about greyhounds being put down just because they didn't win a race ....I know there is a charity in Adelaide that  tries to re home the "retired" dogs to prevent them being destroyed ..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> That's good news to my ears ,DW  hopefully the same will happen in SA .I often hear about greyhounds being put down just because they didn't win a race ....I know there is a charity in Adelaide that  tries to re home the "retired" dogs to prevent them being destroyed ..


Yes, I've heard of places that rehome the poor greyhounds, too.  They did nothing to deserve such horrible treatment!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 6, 2016)

I would be hesitant to adopt a dog that might have been live blooded.
He could be a cat killer, or even attack toy breeds of dogs.
You could never trust it unless it was muzzled.

I'm not the only one thinking like this and it is a significant factor in the small number of adoptions of greyhounds needing rehoming.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> I would be hesitant to adopt a dog that might have been live blooded.
> He could be a cat killer, or even attack toy breeds of dogs.
> You could never trust it unless it was muzzled.
> 
> I'm not the only one thinking like this and it is a significant factor in the small number of adoptions of greyhounds needing rehoming.


Perhaps they could be trained?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 6, 2016)

Some could, Ruthanne, but the number of dogs amounts to about 5000 per year.
There is no way that this number of dogs can be rehomed so they are slaughtered.
Mass graves have been found in isolated places, suggesting even more wastage than reported.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Some could, Ruthanne, but the number of dogs amounts to about 5000 per year.
> There is no way that this number of dogs can be rehomed so they are slaughtered.
> Mass graves have been found in isolated places, suggesting even more wastage than reported.


This is very sad.  More could be rehomed though.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 6, 2016)

Under the ban, breeding of greyhounds in NSW will also be banned.
Retired and rehomed dogs will have to be neutered.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2016)

Well, that is okay, many places neuter dogs.  Just need some kind folks to take care of them and there are plenty of those!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 7, 2016)

It seems that if you rob a bank, commit fraud, terrorise the neighbourhood etc.. very little happens.  But, harm an animal and you automatically become Satan and a load of 'do gooders' are screaming for your blood. Don't get me wrong, I don't condone cruelty to animals, but it's always easy to 'cherry pick' evidence and use this to condemn everyone. 
This is just typical of the knee-jerk reaction.  It's always easier to punish the innocent than to pursue the guilty.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 7, 2016)

It isn't knee jerk. The Commission has been looking into this industry for 2 years and has concluded that there is no will to clean up systemic animal cruelty.



> The Special Commission of Inquiry found overwhelming evidence of systemic animal cruelty, including mass greyhound killings and live baiting. The inquiry's report concluded that the NSW Greyhound Racing Industry has fundamental animal welfare issues, integrity and governance failings that can not be remedied.
> http://www.greyhoundracinginquiry.justice.nsw.gov.au/



We aren't the first to ban greyhound racing



> Greyhound racing is only commercially run in eight countries. The largest of those is the United States where it has been in decline over a number of years with Arizona becoming the 40th state to ban the sport in June this year.




This fact sheet summarises the issue and the actions taken by the government.
http://www.greyhoundracinginquiry.j...ndustry-nsw-special-commission-of-inquiry.pdf


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 7, 2016)

Racing any kind of animal for human amusement should be banned...


----------



## Debby (Jul 7, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I agree it should be banned.  Those poor dogs!!




Not only the poor dogs.  I once saw a video of how they teach the dogs and the little rabbits suffer so horribly, it's beyond belief!


----------



## Debby (Jul 7, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> I would be hesitant to adopt a dog that might have been live blooded.
> He could be a cat killer, or even attack toy breeds of dogs.
> You could never trust it unless it was muzzled.
> 
> I'm not the only one thinking like this and it is a significant factor in the small number of adoptions of greyhounds needing rehoming.




There are lots of dogs up for adoption where the notes will say that they should not be with other pets, so those animals could go to homes where there will only be other dogs of like size or none at all.


----------



## Debby (Jul 7, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> It seems that if you rob a bank, commit fraud, terrorise the neighbourhood etc.. very little happens.  But, harm an animal and you automatically become Satan and a load of 'do gooders' are screaming for your blood. Don't get me wrong, I don't condone cruelty to animals, but it's always easy to 'cherry pick' evidence and use this to condemn everyone.
> This is just typical of the knee-jerk reaction.  It's always easier to punish the innocent than to pursue the guilty.




There are no 'innocents' when it comes to dog racing, horse racing, dog fighting, cock fighting, rodeos, ............it all boils down to humans using animals and making them do things they don't want to do so that the people can gamble, get money, be entertained and in some cases, get thrills by watching suffering animals being terrorized.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 7, 2016)

Debby said:


> Not only the poor dogs.  I once saw a video of how they teach the dogs and the little rabbits suffer so horribly, it's beyond belief!



We have all seen the full horror of it thanks to a documentary showing actual footage. The animals sacrificed included piglets, rabbits and Australian possums. The screams were pitiful and they were torn to pieces while trussed on the lure.

This is referred to as "traditional training".


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 7, 2016)

The cruelty man dreams up is unbelievable...


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 7, 2016)

I never even thought about the so called training methods <<<shiver>>> Obviously the dogs don't just get out there and race for fun. They're taught to have lunatic prey drive. I knew a bookstore that had a resident greyhound. She spent her days curled on her large bed next to the register. But she was a gentle old soul. I've heard of the greyhound rescue groups, but that must be really difficult finding the right home for a pup who might always have to be muzzled. Unlearning prey drive is almost impossible.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 7, 2016)

Here is an article about the industry and background to the ban.

Don't watch any of the video if you will find it upsetting. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-...und-racing-after-live-baiting-scandal/7577250

The industry plans to fight the ban.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

Debby said:


> Not only the poor dogs.  I once saw a video of how they teach the dogs and the little rabbits suffer so horribly, it's beyond belief!


Oh no, wabbits too? I cannot fathom how people can do this.


----------



## Fern (Jul 7, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> We have all seen the full horror of it thanks to a documentary showing actual footage. The animals sacrificed included piglets, rabbits and Australian possums. The screams were pitiful and they were torn to pieces while trussed on the lure.
> 
> This is referred to as "traditional training".



I saw the footage last night and cringed in horror, in fact I couldn't believe they would stoop to such cruelty.  I have no problems with racing but this was over the top.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 7, 2016)

Last night on our Current Affair program the subject was mentioned about banning greyhound racing in South Aust ..they conducted a phone survey ...20% wanted it banned 80% didn't  ..:shrug: so it's highly unlikely it will be banned here ..It was mentioned by a breeder on the program that 50% of the pups breed for racing are "put down"


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> Last night on our Current Affair program the subject was mentioned about banning greyhound racing in South Aust ..they conducted a phone survey ...20% wanted it banned 80% didn't  ..:shrug: so it's highly unlikely it will be banned here ..It was mentioned by a breeder on the program that 50% of the pups breed for racing are "put down"


:awman:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 7, 2016)

As far as I know greyhounds are still being exported to Asia where the conditions are very cruel

https://www.rspca.org.au/greyhound-exports

https://au.sports.yahoo.com/racing/a/31805784/greyhounds-nsw-charges-179-over-exports/#page1

Apparently Irish greyhounds are also being exported to Macau

http://randolph.wickedlocal.com/news/20160612/randolph-resident-protests-export-of-irish-greyhounds


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> As far as I know greyhounds are still being exported to Asia where the conditions are very cruel
> 
> https://www.rspca.org.au/greyhound-exports
> 
> ...


:aargh:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 7, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I've heard of places that rehome the poor greyhounds, too.  They did nothing to deserve such horrible treatment!


I adopted a retired racing Greyhound around 2001. She was 5 when I adopted her and I was told that she was "lucky" and must have been a good racer because she was kept until that age. She was a wonderful dog-Dixie was her name-and she lived in perfect harmony with our 4 Toy Poodles and our cats. She got out once when my son had friends over and was missing for 9 days. Greyhounds-especially retired racers-are not car smart. I put up flyers and checked the animal shelter but no luck. Then one evening,my daughter was over and said she was taking the kids to the movies. She drove down our road and got onto the freeway and there she was! She called me and said "Mom! Dixie is on the freeway!" I assumed she meant dead,but nope,she was running. I flew down there in my van and pulled onto the median and called her. Well,she ignored me of course-Greyhounds don`t come when called and she was freaked out! So I got out and opened the side van door and said "Let`s go for a ride and in she jumped!" In the following days,I heard from people who had seen her running in different areas-most on the freeway-and had tried to catch her but no luck. It was a miracle that she survived. We had just moved,not far but I think she was probably trying to figure out how to get back "home". She passed away at age 12 from,of all things,tongue cancer. The only reason I did not adopt a second one was that they have to be kept very warm in the winter and cool in the summer and we worked out of town back then and it was hard to make sure she was always in a temperature controlled environment.


----------



## Southern Gentleman (Jul 7, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I agree it should be banned.  Those poor dogs!!



I agree. Its a cruel sport


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 7, 2016)

By the way,before becoming available for adoption,the dogs are fostered to make sure they are dog safe,cat safe,child safe etc. They are placed in homes accordingly. Dixie was everything we were told she was and we never had any problems with her whatsoever.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 8, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I adopted a retired racing Greyhound around 2001. She was 5 when I adopted her and I was told that she was "lucky" and must have been a good racer because she was kept until that age. She was a wonderful dog-Dixie was her name-and she lived in perfect harmony with our 4 Toy Poodles and our cats. She got out once when my son had friends over and was missing for 9 days. Greyhounds-especially retired racers-are not car smart. I put up flyers and checked the animal shelter but no luck. Then one evening,my daughter was over and said she was taking the kids to the movies. She drove down our road and got onto the freeway and there she was! She called me and said "Mom! Dixie is on the freeway!" I assumed she meant dead,but nope,she was running. I flew down there in my van and pulled onto the median and called her. Well,she ignored me of course-Greyhounds don`t come when called and she was freaked out! So I got out and opened the side van door and said "Let`s go for a ride and in she jumped!" In the following days,I heard from people who had seen her running in different areas-most on the freeway-and had tried to catch her but no luck. It was a miracle that she survived. We had just moved,not far but I think she was probably trying to figure out how to get back "home". She passed away at age 12 from,of all things,tongue cancer. The only reason I did not adopt a second one was that they have to be kept very warm in the winter and cool in the summer and we worked out of town back then and it was hard to make sure she was always in a temperature controlled environment.


She sounded like a real nice dog.  I'm glad you were able to get her back when she was on the freeway.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 8, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> She sounded like a real nice dog.  I'm glad you were able to get her back when she was on the freeway.



Me too! It was a miracle,really. The weather was very,very hot during the 9 days she was gone. No food or water? Not sure how she survived. I guess she could have caught rabbits or squirrels but given that she never so much as chased our cats,I doubt it.

She got out one other time. She was asleep on her bed in the family room and my hubby was outside burning his "burn pile". He threw gasoline on the pile (lucky he didn`t catch himself on fire) and BOOM-sounded like a gunshot! Dixie jumped up and ran out the open door-I`m sure she thought it was the starting gun lol. Took off into the woods but luckily our Pit was outside with hubby and went with her. He brought her home a short time later. Still had to use the "open the van door" method to catch her though....


----------



## Debby (Jul 8, 2016)

I liked your story Mrs. Robinson!  Such a happy ending......well sort of....okay, the part about you adopting her and she had a lovely life for 7 years!  That's pretty wonderful!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 8, 2016)

Awww Mrs. Robinson your story warmed my heart:love_heart:


----------

